# A Person Breeding Gerbils for the wrong reason : (



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Just thought i'd share something with the Gerbil owners and Breeders ( like my friend Marcia  ) Well i've just looked around on other forums only to my disgust there is this person breeding her gerbils just for fun and GIVING them to a pet shop :cursing:she thinks there's NO wrong in it and the other people answering her do...  They tried telling her there's TO MANY RESCUES to be playing about !!! what do you all think i don't want to offend anyone BUT it makes me so mad there's people like that out there ..


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

At the end of the day you cant stop people breeding any of their pets,whatever your feelings may be.There will always be animals ending up in rescues,not just from hobby "fun"breeders either,but from breeders who do it for purpose.The same can be said for any species.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Just thought i'd share something with the Gerbil owners and Breeders ( like my friend Marcia  ) Well i've just looked around on other forums only to my disgust there is this person breeding her gerbils just for fun and GIVING them to a pet shop :cursing:she thinks there's NO wrong in it and the other people answering her do...  They tried telling her there's TO MANY RESCUES to be playing about !!! what do you all think i don't want to offend anyone BUT it makes me so mad there's people like that out there ..


You serious?! What a horrible person. 
Unfortunately, you can't stop people like this and they give other genuine breeders a bad name.
Whenever i breed a litter, i'll always keep 1 or 2 for myself and i always rehome to good homes where they will need to agree to my terms and conditions. I would happily take back a gerbil rather than see it end up in a rescue.


----------

